# Review: Ganzo G7212 Folding Pocket Knife (G10, 440C)



## mhanlen (Aug 18, 2015)

*Review: Ganzo G7212 Folding Pocket Knife
*​This is a review for the Ganzo G7212 pocket knife. Like other Ganzo knives I've reviewed lately this one is pretty high quality for the price. It has a nice locking and deployment mechanism, that's repeatable and smooth. The knife is a bit heavy at 4.7 ounces, probably because Ganzo knives tend to sacrifice lightness for construction. 

Like all my reviews, this one is basically contained within the video. It's pretty short and gives you all the basics you need to know. It's a short movie style review, so it should be a pretty easy watch. Gear Best offers this knife at a decent deal right now and if you'd like a coupon code you can PM me. This knife was provided by review from Gear Best. A note about the video: it was shot in 1080p, so make sure you watch in full screen on Youtube with 1080p enabled for best experience. 





​


----------



## martinaee (Aug 19, 2015)

Sweet. I just watched your review the other day on the Orange huge Ganzo folder. These look awesome for the price, actually. This one is pretty "gentleman" looking. What kind of lock would this be considered? It's an automatic right, so would that be kind of like a bar lock on a SOG or Benchmade 710? Forgot what that is even called... oh the axis lock.


----------



## mhanlen (Aug 19, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Sweet. I just watched your review the other day on the Orange huge Ganzo folder. These look awesome for the price, actually. This one is pretty "gentleman" looking. What kind of lock would this be considered? It's an automatic right, so would that be kind of like a bar lock on a SOG or Benchmade 710? Forgot what that is even called... oh the axis lock.




It is an automatic. The part of the blade inside the knife is just a disc, with a notch. The button inside the knife is a small rod with a larger end, that locks into the notch inside when the blade fully opens. You press the button to release it and the bigger end of the rod moves out of the way, and you can close it. In this photo, the button is on the top. So pressing it down would move that rod downward, so it no longer locks into that notch. And you can close it. I should have done a closeup of the action in the video like I did in the 724M. I feel like a macro video shot of this is useful. Oops.


----------

